# catalytic converter recycling operation



## wreckerman (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello Forum,
I'm a new member here and looking for info on processing catalytic converter? I have tryed to read everything I can find on recoveing platinum, palladium and rhodium from catalytic converters, but the more I read the more confused I get, maybe what I need is a class in "catalytic converter 101" is there any hope for me? LOL
wreckerman


----------



## skippy (Apr 10, 2012)

Well it's confusing because there's been a hundred different leaches that have been proposed, or so it seems like. There's no magic bullet, all leaches will leave a certain amount of metals behind. Seach the internet for the SSN leach, it works well and is easy to use. My recommendations are: don't crush your catalyst and I say this because you have to grind your catalyst really fine if you are going to expose more surface area. And then you have to stir or agitate your solution, which adds complexity, which is bad. It's also easier to get the leach out of the whole biscuits once you are finished. 

If you are into catalytic converters for the money, as the title of the thread might imply, I'd reconsider. I've investigated it myself and it takes big capital to make money off them, and processing yourself I'd say you stand a good chance of losing money. I've been playing with leaches for a while, had before leach and after a leach assays done and on some batches I've come out with a marginal potential profit. On others I've taken a bath.


----------



## wreckerman (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks skippy 
Thank you for the info I will go do the search like you said and see what I come up with. I had a small car crushing operation set up for a few years where i bought junk cars stripped somethings off them and then crushed the car. But I had a bad accident last year and have had to retire I cann't do the work like I used to so I'm lokking for ways to make more out of the off-fall from the junk cars. 
I can still strip a few but not like I used to do, just not able to. I guess you could say I have more time then money these days LOL
Thnks again, and if anyone else has any info please share it.
[email protected]
Randy


----------



## nickvc (Apr 11, 2012)

Randy I'd rather crawl over broken glass than try to refine cats, that's a personal opinion, but it is possible and can be done at a profit. My reasoning says why bother when you can sell them at near to, if not more in some cases,as is. If you can source the cats cheaply and want something to do, just want to prove you can do it or enjoy it then fine, if it's for money sell as is to a large buyer and buy more as cheaply as you can, talk to some of the large buyers and see what they pay for each type and model and your ready to start trading.


----------



## butcher (Apr 11, 2012)

I have to agree, you can probably sell whole catalytics easier than the metals recovered from them.


----------



## wreckerman (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Everyone,
Thanks for the input like I said I'm new here on the forum. My reasoning behind processing the cats is last year I got hurt in an accident and can no longer do the manual work like I have done all my life. I still buy a few old junk cars but not in the numbers I am use to dealing with. So let me ask the forum is there any precious metals else where in these old cars, like is there any gold in the computer system or electronics worth trying to reclaim?
Thanks for any info anyone can share.
[email protected]
Randy


----------



## butcher (Apr 14, 2012)

There may be tiny amount of precious metals but I do not think you will find much, things like certain types of spark plugs, mass air flow sensors, computer board some possible gold plated pins, the catalytic, silver in the points and switch’s, come to mind, but I would bet selling one working part off of the vehicle would make you more money than all of the precious metal in that car combined, (I can be wrong).


----------



## rusty (Apr 17, 2012)

Another reason to be causious buying catylitic conveters, unforseen degrading of the comb.

Buyer usually inserts stick or wire to assure comb is complete or a partial, the damage your looking at took place in the center where it would have been unseen to the human eye until opened up.

It confuses me how the buyers arrive at priceing when there is unforeseen damages inside, someone has to pick up the lose. All three cat combs below would have tested positive for full combs.

The missing material has gone out the pipe to polloute our enviroment.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 17, 2012)

Until that comb breaks up I believe all that was there is still there. I suspect the porous ceramic just collapsed in on itself, melted from contamination of some sort. In those examples I don't think very much is lost except in volume it did occupy.


----------



## rusty (Apr 17, 2012)

qst42know said:


> Until that comb breaks up I believe all that was there is still there. I suspect the porous ceramic just collapsed in on itself, melted from contamination of some sort. In those examples I don't think very much is lost except in volume it did occupy.



Impossible! As the substrate melts, bends and twists you are going to have loses, it has lready been proven by the scientific commuity that our roadsides are pollouted with PGM;s blowing out the pipe of our precious autos.


----------

